# Will S-line Grille fit standard A6 Bumper w/o modification



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I have an 06 A6 3.2 Quattro, want to change out the grille for the S-line grille and have located one at a decent price. However dealer is emailing me that the S-Line grille will not fit the standard A6 bumper?
Is this BS, since Im sure other members here and on other Audi Forums have done the same. Just want a confirm before ordering.
Cheers.
K.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Will S-line Grille fit standard A6 Bumper w/o modification (kaysid)*

It will fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Will S-line Grille fit standard A6 Bumper w/o modification (mikegilbert)*

Also check http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com for prices before going to the stealership. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Will S-line Grille fit standard A6 Bumper w/o modification (mikegilbert)*

Cheers Mike. Yeah I actually just wanted to confirm and found some threads on the "other" audi forum.
I actually ordered from the parts catalog that audipartssuperstore links to 
since their located closer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

